# Needn' some prayers



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Just a quick request to pray for my best friend's father-in-law, who passed away suddenly yesterday. We're relatively young (33) and we were all taken by surprise, to say the least. We haven't had too much experience with this type of loss, and it's hitting us hard so please pray for my buddy and his wife (her dad). Thanks Robby


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Prayers sent brother


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Its never easy to lose a friend or loved one be comforted by the thought
that he's now with Jesus and in a place of no more pain or worries.
My prayers to you and the family for comfort and healing .
May God Bless you all!!


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Done


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Sosad an so young prayers to the entire family


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent.
RT


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers sent.....


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear of this sad news. It's never easy to deal with loosing a loved one. All you can do now is support your friends. Will being praying that God will guide y'all in finding peace in this situation. God will bless everyone involved.


----------

